# Review: Cooking at Home with The Culinary Institute of America



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

If you're a regular reader of the Cookbook Reviews forum you know how often there are requests for books suitable to novice cooks. This is understandable. For almost three generations, now, convenience has taken the place of ability, and microwaving has been a synonym for cooking.
For various reasons, men and women in the thousands have decided they need to learn real kitchen skills. Some do it out of health concerns, wanting to feed their families the freshest, highest quality, most chemical-free food possible. Others, influenced by the growing number of cooking shows, realize that preparing their own meals can be fun. Still others have turned to cooking for economic and social reasons.

Click here to read full review


----------

